# Elavil (Amitriptyline) side effects & weight gain



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

I gained 25lbs in about 5 months. I havent gained anymore recently so I guess this is where I will stay unless my dose goes up. I noticed the weight gain really didnt start until I got up to 50mg, and really took off on 75mg.If you gained, how much and in what length of time?Did you lose some or all of the weight when you stopped taking it?Ive also started to snore, which is odd since I have read that sometimes they prescribe it for snoring.It is no longer helping me fall or stay asleep either...maybe I need a higher dose?The only other thing I have noticed is some indigestion and a little reflux, and the breast enlargement(2+ sizes), but cant complain there. Wondering though if its that side effect or just the weight gain?If I were to stop I hope I'd keep atleast a little weight(and boob lol) since I was so underweight to begin with.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

I did not stay on it very long because it really didnâ€™t help me with IBS-D. After about 3 months I gained about 10lbs. I gained the weight because it seemed to stimulate my appetite. After stopping, my eating habits returned to normal and I lost the weight.As far as sleeping, the body builds up a tolerance and dependence to most drugs. I am not sure why you are taking it but if you have to continually increase the dosage to get the desired results it is probably not the right med for you.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

In the beginning it did increase my appetite, but over time that gradually went away. I guess now my metabolism is slowed by it and thats why I am keeping the weight on.The thing is, this is the only way I have ever been able to gain weight. I have never been a normal weight until now. Even after having kids I only weighed 86lbs no matter what or how much I ate. Even if I was able to gain a couple, I would lose it. I dont want to go back to being so underweight. For once I can find clothes that fit, and Im not trying to find things long enough and adult enough in the kids section.I have also been able to take just 1-2mg of Lotronex instead of 3-4mg after starting the Elavil, and very rarely do I have to take my Pamine now.


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

Wow!, 86lbs. I always use the expression â€œYou can never be too rich or too thin.â€ Unfortunately I am poor and fat so it makes sense in my case. I donâ€™t know what to tell you tltrull. Personally I donâ€™t like to take any more meds than I have to. I donâ€™t think I would take Elavil just to gain weight, especially with Lotronex. Have you tried weight gainer shakes? I used to be a weight lifter in my younger days and packed on over 50lbs with 3 shakes a day. Ironically 30 years later I am now about 50lbs overweight,(Go figure).


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

I did try those shakes back when I was younger and also tried some weights to put on some muscle. At times I also kept a food diary and I wouldnt be done eating for the day until I had like 3000 calories a day. I still didnt gain, even being a couch potato. Back before the Elavil when I first started Lotronex and it was working good I ate alot and got up to 104 lbs, but lost 10 lbs of it soon after. Keep in mind I am only 5'2, but at 86-96lbs I still felt too skinny.I figure atleast I can take 1/2 the Lotronex as long as I am on the Elavil,even though with my plan I pay $30/mo no matter how many I get. I dont think it can be too healthy to take twice the maximum daily dose. It does help with the pain a bit, I havent had cramping as often, so its not all about the weight. Its just an added plus.


----------

